# migraine chainsaw poulan p3516pr



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

ok...some of you may know...i've been fighting problems with this chainsaw since i bought it....i don't know why i don't just junk it and take a lost....but it also feels like a mission now to see this thing run right....so here i go again
venting about this thing....and to see what you guys think...

my latest mission is what i think is carb related....this saw was running....but ran very fast...tried to adjust it to get the chain to stop spinning at idle with the T screw adjustment....i fiddled and fiddled till i finally broke the T-screw on the carb....lesson learned....don't ever adjust this with the hood still on....cause you just can't see it bottoming out against carb...

it ran with broken T screw but was worried about engine running at high rpm's at idle and possibly mess the engine up....so i had to keep messing with it...its in my nature i guess...

so i pulled the carb off and jb welded the T screw back on the carb...i had to pull a mounting bracket off the carb to get into a position to weld the piece back on the carb....it was the little piece that holds the screw to the carb body...

i don't think i got any jb weld in any other orifices of the carb but hey anything is possible...

so after the weld job dried...i figured i'd take my dremel and cut some slots in the high and low idle screws because it has some type of ribbed screws to set the adjustment and looked to take some type of special tool...i don't have or can even find anyplace...

so reinstalled into saw....no start.....decided to rebuild carb....new gaskets diaphrams and metering needle and spring......put back together no start...

checked fuel line's no leaks......filter new in tank....checked spark...got spark
pulled plug...plug is wet...

pulled engine over with no plug.....and it slings fuel out plug hole.....so looks like cylinder is getting fuel...

checked spark arrester....nice and clean...

so my next step is putting a whole new carb....any thoughts on this thing?

Randy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

An air leak into the crankcase or a sheared flywheel key way perhaps??

Do you have pretty good compression?


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry i hadn't got back sooner......but yes...has good compression
and spark....i'm going to pull the carb adapter off and see if it has a crack in it....and inspect that area further


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

cajunh2s said:


> sorry i hadn't got back sooner......but yes...has good compression
> and spark....i'm going to pull the carb adapter off and see if it has a crack in it....and inspect that area further


Keep in mind that you will always have spark on a solid state ignition, unless of course the module fails. If the keyway is messed up on the flywheel, the spark can be out of time, thats why I asked about the flywheel keyway. The newer units have the key cast into the flywheel.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

30 year....when you have a minute would you take a look at this ipl from order tree poulan p3516pr chainsaw...i know this thing should have a flywheel key...but i'll be darn if i can find it in the parts list tell me what you think on the ipl....by the time i got home from work it was dark....and couldn't go fiddle with it...will mess with it in daylight tomorrow......

http://www.ordertree.com/ARI.aspx?Mfg=75&Model=P3516PR Gas Saw Type 1

thanks for the help
cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The key is cast into the flywheel and does not come out, so you won't find a part number for it. Thats what I meant by checking the key. If it's sheared then your ignition timing will be off and the engine will be hard to start, if it starts at all.


----------

